
Show HN: Aircrud – Spin up internal tools in minutes - jakeywankenobi
https://aircrud.com/
======
jakeywankenobi
Hey HN, wanted to share the 3rd iteration of Aircrud. Now you can drag & drop
to build pages using a set of flexible components—like charts, tables, forms,
and more—and then copy and paste your API details to bring them to life. It's
a fast, simple way to build wiki-like tools your teams can use to flip feature
flags, manage orders, analyze data—basically anything your APIs can do, you
can build a tool for it with Aircrud. Let me know what you think!

